# finding main vents



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm just curious about how everyone out there finds vents that are under soil or mulch (landscapers seem to be our worst enemies). I use probing and metal detection to minimal success. maybe my detector just stinks.. any suggestions?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

A sewer and drain tech that doesn't know how to locate pipes under ground!! That's kind of odd.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Finding Main Vents*

I LOOK AT THE ROOF TO FIND VENTS AND ON THE GROUND TO FIND THE SEWER TO THE STREET ! :thumbsup:

YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THE CONTEXT OF WHAT YOU ARE POSTING
MOST OF THE SOUTH AND WEST PARTS OF THE COUNTRY DO NOT USE
HOUSE TRAPS OR VENTS OUT OF THE GROUND ! :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amen Jerry-Mac, vents or stacks are on the ROOF----- cleanouts are in yard, under house,in basement ,In walls behind bath-rooms some where you would never think they should be!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> I LOOK AT THE ROOF TO FIND VENTS AND ON THE GROUND TO FIND THE SEWER TO THE STREET ! :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THE CONTEXT OF WHAT YOU ARE POSTING
> MOST OF THE SOUTH AND WEST PARTS OF THE COUNTRY DO NOT USE
> HOUSE TRAPS OR VENTS OUT OF THE GROUND ! :thumbup:


That's why the North East smells better than the South or West
We don't vent our sewer mains to the atmosphere. 

House traps prevent that and the fresh air inlet the house trap requires ventilates the individule house sewer with fresh air.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

What is a house trap? I have never heard of it so obviously we dont use them here.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't want to tick anyone off, go over to the ridgid plumbing forum. go to drain cleaning discussion. click on "a rare trophy". picture #2 is how it would look if installed in ground. it was the only picture i could find. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> i don't want to tick anyone off, go over to the ridgid plumbing forum. go to drain cleaning discussion. click on "a rare trophy". picture #2 is how it would look if installed in ground. it was the only picture i could find. breid...................:rockon:


 That was a good find.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive Heard of a house trap. Never seen one or a house vent out side? They still plumb that way?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

good find. What is the purpose of it?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*ak*

i don't know. i've never seen one personally. only pictures. start a new thread. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have found outside cleanouts that were pieces of 3 or 4 " pvc sticking out of ground with a toilet ball sitting on top , halfway down pipe ,the ridge in the ball kept it from falling in .When sewer backed up, ball would pop off in yard instead of in the house ,was this a vent or a cleanout:jester:?????


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

aren't vents just cleanouts without a cap haha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love when they bury the house trap outside in the yard and the vent is remote by a couple of elbows 15 feet away from the actual trap location...

This one is gonna cost you!:whistling2:

We gotta locate then dig. There is no way you can push a snake through from 15' back...:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

We are still required to install house traps here in one of the towns if the vent stack is smaller than 3 inches. We have to put a trap cleanout between house and trap and then a vent after the trap towards the main. You have to leave it at least one foot above grade. Talk about something that looks like crap in your yard. Next time I go by one I will take a pic of it and post it. the reason they have us do it is because they had a couple of houses blow up from a natural gas leak a few years ago.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

house vents out of ground. some places here have them. mostly airvac systems. our little town has dirt vents. mostly because we are hicks (hillbillies without the hills). was almost no inspections here until the state mandated state wide. so we have a lot of building without any vents. therefor dirt vents when we got sewers and got rid of septics. breid..............:rockon:


----------

